# Electric/Town bike



## alicat (5 Oct 2007)

A friend in his mid-70s is thinking of buying a bike to cycle round Lichfield (fairly compact and cyclist-friendly but a bit lumpy). He is active but not fit as such and probably hasn't cycled since his 20s.

He is thinking of an electric bike for which his budget would be £500 max or an bike with internal hub gears for which his budget would be £300 - £400. I know electric bikes have their limitations but if it gets him cycling then that's good in my book.

Comfort will be key and it might be good to show him some options with low step over height. From my own experience I know he will need more than a three-speed hub.

So far I have thought of the Subway 8 when it's next on offer but know next to nothing about electric bikes. 

I feel pleased he is making the move towards reducing his carbon footprint etc and want to encourage him as much as possible. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## Blonde (5 Oct 2007)

They reviewed three of 'em in C+ a few months ago. I remember one tip was to think about whether you'd be better off getting one with a removable battery pack rather than one which has to be recharged in situ. I think they cost more but are obviously much more convenient. I wish they had archived the article on Bike radar because it was a good review - I cant see it though there is a review of the EEzee Torq here:
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/hybrid/product/ezee-torq-9542
It is way over budget of course but might give you a few pointers to look for in an electric bike.


----------



## mickle (5 Oct 2007)

He'll be very lucky to find a decent lecky bike for that kind of money. 

See A to B magazine website for the best in depth reviews.

Ive a Giant Lafree, sadly no longer manufactured, and I love it.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Oct 2007)

There is a magazine called A to B which covers electric and folding bikes.

Worth checking out for their real road tests and practical comments. The "buyers guide" is also a good reference.

It is also worth getting the printed reviews.


----------



## Danny (6 Oct 2007)

mickle said:


> Ive a Giant Lafree, sadly no longer manufactured, and I love it.



How much effort is required to pedal when the bike is in assisted mode? I am asking because I have a friend who has developed a disability and is no longer able to cycle very far, and is wondering about getting an electric bike.

Also does anyone know if there are any suppliers who let you have the bikes on trial. My friend is not sure whether she can manage to ride even an electric bike, so is reluctant to fork out on something that might not work out for her.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Oct 2007)

In our "fleet" we have a Powabike tricycle, am Electricruizer from the states, a Sakura bike, and finally a japanese one from some years ago.

All are in use by members of the extended family, and are superb machines for increasing the mobility of elderly relatives, or in the case of my younger brother restricted energy due to acute renal problems and swollen legs.

They offer a real extension to boundaries and independence.

I would suggest however that you see what is available locally as support and repair is important for the electrical aspects.

On another note.......

I know it is absolutely appalling that pensioners cannot get a mobility allowance because they are "expected to be immobile", butthere are other tricks to extend your budget.

Have a look at London recumbents who offer advice on how to reclaim VAT amongst other funding sources.


----------



## mickle (6 Oct 2007)

Dannyg said:


> How much effort is required to pedal when the bike is in assisted mode? I am asking because I have a friend who has developed a disability and is no longer able to cycle very far, and is wondering about getting an electric bike.
> 
> Also does anyone know if there are any suppliers who let you have the bikes on trial. My friend is not sure whether she can manage to ride even an electric bike, so is reluctant to fork out on something that might not work out for her.



The motor drives through the bicycle chain on mine, there is a pedal pressure sensor within the motor housing so although you have to be pedaling for it to work you dont have to push very hard.

I notice that you are in York, if your friend is ever anywhere near Acaster she's more than welcome to take my Lafree for a spin, although it is a gents frame. We have some tricycles which may be of interest to her too.


----------



## alicat (7 Oct 2007)

Thanks to you all for your helpful replies which will give me something to work on.

Since a decent electric bike is likely to stretch the budget any suggestions on good hub gear bikes (min 5 gears) would also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Danny (7 Oct 2007)

mickle said:


> I notice that you are in York, if your friend is ever anywhere near Acaster she's more than welcome to take my Lafree for a spin, although it is a gents frame. We have some tricycles which may be of interest to her too.



Thanks Mickle, I'll speak to my friend and PM you if she want's to to take up your offer. Might not be for a week or two as I know she has family coming to stay.


----------



## mickle (9 Oct 2007)

Dannyg said:


> Thanks Mickle, I'll speak to my friend and PM you if she want's to to take up your offer. Might not be for a week or two as I know she has family coming to stay.





Aye, nay bother.


----------



## stevew (22 Oct 2008)

Might be worth looking at the Electric bike forum http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/ for more ebike info. There are some knowledgeable people over there.
My guess would be to have a look at the Powacycle Windsor or Salisbury http://www.powacycle.co.uk/Windsor-Lithium-Polymer-Electric-Pedal-Bike.asp
Not at all bad for 699 I think.
But I also think the wisper 705 SE 
http://www.wisper-bikes.co.uk/works705e.html is well worth the extra money. Real quality bit of kit. I have been using one that belongs to my employer who has purchased it as a Pool bike.


----------



## luckyeddie (5 Nov 2008)

hello, did your friend get fixed up with an electric bike?. i live near lichfield and have the ideal bike for him, 5 speed, electric powered, lightweight aluminium frame, low step through type, 20" wheels, in almost new condition, any trial welcome, call me on 01543 376367, joe.


----------



## BobWales (21 Dec 2008)

Hi 
I can recommend you take a look at Juicy Bikes - A friend of mine found them in Holland and got one for me, which has been brilliant; bags of power and well made in my opiion. They are now being imported into the UK - I paid around £700 but I believe they have come down in price.


----------



## stevew (21 Dec 2008)

Just edited my earlier post as I has originally given the wrong Ebike forum address.
The one where all the knowledge is is:- http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/


----------

